# potty training



## v-bug (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all,
We currently have a 13 week old female, crate trained puppy. She is our second V.
We are having a rough time getting her potty trained and since we are not new to this we are getting a little discouraged. 

Unless we let her out every 15 minutes (give or take a few) she is likely to pee in the house. The vet confirmed that she is infection free (my first concern). We have 'caught' her in the act several time and scream "No" and immediately take her outside and praise her when she does go outside. But this has been going on for weeks now....

I need some encouragement...

She doesn't pee at night...
She does pee in her crate while we are at work (approx. 4 hours- I come home at lunch)...should I take the towel out of the crate so if she does pee she is uncomfortable and will try to hold it?

thoughts anyone??


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

take her out every 14 minutes. 
if you are catch her do what you are doing ...I would say no, no, no continuously as long as ours pup was squatting...he sometimes would not stop...I'd pick him up and quickly take him out and use the encouraging words "do your business" calmly and every 5 seconds or so. 

just little changes in procedure can make a difference. 

you taking her out to the same spot outside will help too. so she knows that is THE spot for that.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

V-bug

There is a natural inclination to compare a current dog to a previous dog. Some dogs are a little slower in some things than others. She'll develop in time. That she makes it through the nite is a plus.
It personally sounds like she's doing pretty well to me. At 13 weeks puppies are still developing a lot. Just remember though if she isn't actively involved in eating,playing, or sleeping she's looking fro a place to go potty.
You have to get to her before she wees in the house to make it an automatic, and it may well be every 15 minutes. I currently have a 1 year old vizsla that was kenneled and never housebroken, so I had to approach it as if she was an 8 week old puppy,and I just got done with a 2 year old Vizsla that had been kenneled with no contact for close to 2 years.
I feel your frustration, but give it some time. It's a lot easier carrying a weeing puppy out the door, than a weeing 40 lb adult.


----------



## v-bug (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.
We are building on the positive experiences!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

13 weeks is still very young to expect a dog not to wee in the crate whilst your at work for 4 hours. I tried and had the same problem, in the end i felt so sorry for him that i asked someone to pop in to let him out in between and he was much happier! He was about 5 months before he could hold himself for 4 hours. Even today he was playing with me and got so excited that he wee'd himself. Hang in there, it will all come good in the end.


----------

